# Etrex Legend



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

My Legend has been giving me some problems.

My coordinates are all correct, but me cursor looks to be about a 1/2 mile off to the north when I zoom below 5 miles....plus it'll say "overzoom."

I've noticed that it isn't as detailed as I thought it was.

Is there a way to download some more info (to make it more detailed) into it by using the CD-ROM's they sell? Could I do this at home? Someone said I'd need a chip reader?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Did you put map info in it from the Mapsource CD? Also check Garmins website as you can get updates to download into your GPS:

http://www.garmin.com/support/download.jsp


----------

